# tutoriel pour recuperer la cam d'un imac pour un hackintosh



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

Salut tout le monde je vais vous expliquer comment recuperer la cam d'un imac hs 
donc recupere le cadre 



recouper ou recuperer juste la cam
la fiche qui nous interresser enlever le scotch sa donne sa



on constate 4 fils (tiens les couleurs sont les meme que pour un cable usb )
et bien simple on soude 
le rouge avec le rouge
 vert avec vert
 blanc avec le blanc 
et noir avec noir 
ce qui doit donner sa 



biensur isoler les 4 fils avec du scotch
perso je suis adepte du double face  pour le fixer sur un ecran comme sur la photo
voila se que sa donne 



desoler pour le bordel sur mon bureau 

les avantages 
-la recup on a toujours un cable usb qui traine
-la camera viens d un imac mort mais bon
 je sais qu'un magasin  en fourni de temps a autre sur ebay 
sans le plastique (la provenance de machine hs j'essayrai de le retrouver au pire voir le prix)
-et surtout le 100 pour 100 compatible osx et facetime
-et le cout final 

inconvenient
-jai pas trouver le driver pour windows 
(isight la marque) mais bon pas tres genant 
-a oui il faut le faire sois meme  mdr




je l'utiliser avec un soft oovoo pour la discution en conferance



en esperant que sa puisse aider ou donner des idees


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Camera-Apple-Web...urs_Ordinateurs_Portables&hash=item3cb8bdc7df
voila se genre de piece


----------



## Keikoku (5 Mars 2012)

c'est carrément intéressant ^^ 

Je vais reflechir si j'ai le temps de m'en occuper 

Merci encore!


----------



## icerose (5 Mars 2012)

si tu veux dit le moi en message priver


----------

